# Magloire to Portland



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../milwaukee_portland_discussing_magloire_deal/



> Ian Furness, a host for Portland's FAN 1080 is reporting a proposed deal where the Blazers would send Steve Blake, Brian Skinner and Ha Seung-Jin to Milwaukee for Jamaal Magloire.


I think its a great deal for Milwaukee.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Depends - is Joe Smith a FA? I hadn't realised he was.


..actually, it doesn't depend on anything - you can get more for a good starting center (on a good contract, which is expiring) than a backup pf and pg. I'm not even counting Ha.

Besides, Charlie Bell's a pretty good 3rd guard - Blake ain't all that necesarry.

Should be abe to get more than Skinner, Ha n Blake..


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I figured the Bucks would be able to get a lot more for Mags than that...


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Us Trail Blazer fans would love this deal! But we arent holding our breath, Ian from The Fan isnt the best of sources here in Portland.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

shookem said:


> I figured the Bucks would be able to get a lot more for Mags than that...



Me too


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Bad trade...


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

MRedd22 said:


> Me too



I mean, you heared a lot of names that floated around for the last few years and while they probably weren't all true, they where better than this.

Although it gives the team some depth I guess.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Milwaukee will be a very interesting team next season.

PG: Maurice Williams...Steve Blake
SG: Michael Redd...Charlie Bell
SF: Bobby Simmons...David Noel...Ersan Ilyasova
PF: Charlie Villanueva...Joe Smith...Brian Skinner
C: Andrew Bogut...Dan Gadzuric...Ha Seung-Jin

They have a lot of young talent, but their lack of veteran leadership is what will cost them.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

CV breakout year of 20/8.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Milwaukee will be a very interesting team next season.
> 
> PG: Maurice Williams...Steve Blake
> SG: Michael Redd...Charlie Bell
> ...


I'd put Skinner in as the back up C over Gadzuric.

Lack of veteran leadership? Blake, Redd, Simmons, Smith, and Skinner are all vets... and could all be solid leaders.

I may be wrong, but I think Blake, Skinner, and HA are all expiring contracts... like Magloire.


----------



## danred7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Didn't you guys just sign Damir Markota too? Is he gonna D-Leauge it this year or are you going to play him?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Deal makes no sense. Is it done or just a rumor?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone in the Blazers forum whom I trust more than anyone regarding rumors has an extremely credible source that said it's done and will be announced in the next couple of days.


----------



## southnc (Dec 15, 2005)

It is a done deal:
http://www.journaltimes.com/nucleus/index.php?blogid=24


----------

